# M*A*S*H Anyone?



## Lonewolf89 (Nov 6, 2003)

Is anyone else a fan of M*A*S*H? I've been in heaven ever since they began releasing the episodes on DVD. Trapper John and Radar were two of my favorite characters.


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2004)

'M*A*S*H' has to be one of the best TV shows ever made. I used to watch it, and it was consistently good, even though it went on longer than the Korean War did itself. 

The original film was darker and probably more hard hitting, but the TV series would never have been as popular if it had been the same. 

It's one of the few shows that could change almost it's entire cast and still not 'Jump the Shark'.

It's always on TV on some channel somewhere, just like 'Star Trek' and 'Cheers'


----------



## stripe (Mar 11, 2004)

This is one of my all time favourite shows too I just love the whole chemistry of the cast even with all the changes, real life problems and such they still performed brilliantly as a team the magic is just awesome.

I adored Klinger the best loved his style and fashion sense <snicker>

I could watch rerun after rerun and never tire of it.

Cheers
Stripe


----------

